# Information sur un salaire



## Marie190622 (5 Novembre 2022)

bonjour tous le monde, 

je me présente je m'appelle marie, et je débute dans le métier d'assistante maternelle au sein du M.A.M 

vivant encore chez mes parents ils s'inquiètent un peu ... 

ils s'inquiètent beaucoup sur le salaire de comment il est géré... 
si ont un salaire fixe tous les mois,  ou s'il varie en fonction des contrats qu'on a.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

C est un sujet que vous avez du aborder avec vos collègues de la mam ? Non ?

Perso je sais pas du tout comment sa se passe en mam


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Novembre 2022)

Votre salaire va varier en fonction de vos contrats bien évidemment. Par contre vos charges liées à la mam resteront fixes. Les revenus des ass mats fluctuent sans cesse en fonction du nombre de semaines et d'heures travaillées pour chaque contrat, du nombre de contrats en cours ... 
Si je puis me permettre il est bien temps de vous inquiéter des conditions de rémunération liées à notre profession.


----------



## Griselda (5 Novembre 2022)

Je comprends tes Parents Marie de s'inquiéter car oui des fluctuations sont fréquentes, très fréquentes.
Ca va surtout dépendre du lieux où tu exerce, s'il y a beaucoup de demande c'est OK car un contrat s'arrête et hop un autre arrive rapidement.
Mais si ce n'est pas le cas alors ça peut être beaucoup plus compliqué.
Il faut bien comprendre que même en travaillant en MAM tu seras régie par la même CCN que si tu travaillais chez toi. cela veut dire que chaque Famille sera un des tes Employeurs avec un contrat en CDI mais pour le rompre la procédure est simplifiée, une lettre de retrait d'enfant dans le respect du préavis suffit. Donc oui un contrat peut s'arrêter sans que tu n'ais pu le prévoir car il y a bien d'autres motivations pour qu'une Famille estime devoir rompre ton contrat que juste l'entrée à l'école de l'enfant.

Je te conseille de bien lire notre CCN.
Et surtout de discuter de tout ça avec tes collègues de la MAM qui sauront t'en dire plus sur votre secteur.

Un point compliqué: en MAM tu dois participer aux frais de gestion de la MAM ce qui en moyenne correspondrait à ce que rapporte un contrat à temps plein.
Un avantage de la MAM: elle est souvent assez prisée des PE qui peuvent être rassurés par le fait d'avoir plusieurs pro qui travaillent ensemble, cela ressemble plus à une creche selon eux.


----------



## booboo (5 Novembre 2022)

Le salaire  est négocié par contrat , par enfant, sur la base d'une mensualisation.
Très étrange de se poser la question après avoir commencé, surtout que ce métier est tout de même ''particulier" : cela reste un métier précaire dans le sens où nous sommes toujours en recherche d'emploi (puisque les enfants grandissent).
J'espère que vous avez lu notre CCN, ainsi que les règles spécifiques qui s'appliquent aux MAM (vous avez tous les docs sur ce forum) .


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir
 Je trouve toujours étrange de n'avoir que très peu voire pas du tout de connaissances sur les contrats, les salaires, que ce soit en mam ou pas. Les formations sont vraiment limites là dessus alors que c'est quand même le B.a ba de note profession.


----------



## Orlhad (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour @Marie190622,

Le principe de rémunération en MAM est strictement identique à celui d'une AM à domicile : vous percevez les revenus liés à vos contrats personnels. La nuance s'opère avec les frais fixes de la structure qui peuvent être financés soit par le reversement des indemnités perçues, soit par une participation fixe pour chaque membre. Le tout est versé au compte de l'association qui gère la MAM. La première option est la plus juste puisque chacun contribue à hauteur de ses revenus mais peut poser problème quand une nouvelle professionnelle intègre l'équipe ou durant les congés d'été. D'où l'importance en ce cas de constituer une petite cagnotte pour compenser ces périodes. J'imagine que vos collègues ont déjà mis en place une organisation et le plus simple est sans doute de les consulter.

Pour les revenus, ne vous inquiétez pas : le format plait beaucoup aux parents et vous n'aurez aucun mal à dégager un salaire correct. Il faut juste intégrer la charge de travail que peut représenter ce type de structure et la difficulté d'apprendre ce métier directement dans une MAM. Sur ce point, il vaut mieux être au clair avec vos collègues pour ne pas vous retrouver à gérer 3 ou 4 bébés en solo par exemple. Le travail en MAM est exigeant car la logistique est conséquente pour coucher, nourrir et soigner beaucoup d'enfant dans un espace restreint. Comme toujours, privilégier le dialogue et les temps d'échange. Et le yoga pour affronter les épidémies de gastro ou le petit qui vomit dans la salle de jeu quand tu es occupé à la table à langer et seul(e) en fin de journée  ( du vécu 😊 ).


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Novembre 2022)

Orlhad, je vis et j'exerce dans un territoire où il y a beaucoup de demandes d'ass mats. Pourtant de nombreuses Mam ferment régulièrement. Ici les loyers sont très élevés. Ceci est peut être un début d'explication ...


----------

